# WAR Stammtisch



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

So,


Hier haben wir den Stammtisch für alle offtopic Sachen =)


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

hmm ich hab n problem senf oder ketchup ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



helft mir bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (28. August 2008)

Ich muss nu Arbeiten gehn ... Blööd 

Aber nur 5 Tage dann wieder 6 Tage frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also pünktlich zur Open *g*

Bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> hmm ich hab n problem senf oder ketchup ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu Pommes Ketchup ansonsten immer Senf :=)


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

mittelscharf / scharf / sehr scharf ? 

ok jetzt kann ich mich weiter mit click & buy beschäftigen ... ( die haben mich eben total verwirrt ) 

ach ja und wen ich glück habe sehen wir uns ja villeicht bald in der open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (28. August 2008)

Derzeit kann ich hier kein ernsthaftes Diskussions Thema erkennen. Wenns so bleibt... *vrohängeschloss schon mal rausholt*


----------



## Yasammez (28. August 2008)

Senf eher mild ... aber was ist mit Mayo  ? .... oder vlt doch halbscharfen Gnadelwarz


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Derzeit kann ich hier kein ernsthaftes Diskussions Thema erkennen. Wenns so bleibt... *vrohängeschloss schon mal rausholt*



Darf man hier keine Stammtische aufmachen ? Ich meine das Die War Leute einfach mal unter sich off Topic reden können ?


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ist senf kein richtiges thema ? 

naja ok ich versuchs mal :

wie siehts den ingame eigentlich mit "emotes" aus gibts da welche und sind die auch so einfach über ein menü zu erreichen wie in WoW ? 

( sorry aber ich muss hier eine ernsthafte diskussion vortäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ach ja und mayo hab ich jetzt keine lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Darf man hier keine Stammtische aufmachen ? Ich meine das Die War Leute einfach mal unter sich off Topic reden können ?



Was würde dann die "AoC", "Wackelpudding-Liebhaber", "Morgenmuffel", "Arbeitnehmer", "Coffee-Junkie" Fraktionen davon abhalten, ebenfalls einen Stammtisch nur für ihre Gruppe zu eröffnen?

Für Offtopic Geplänkel gibt es meines Wissens schon den Nachtschwärmer. Und offenbar haben einige User Gnardelwarz Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl bisher noch nicht richtig als solchen erkannt. Aber macht nur weiter so....


----------



## Syane (28. August 2008)

Kann eigentlich geclosed werden ...schön währe gewesen hierdraus ne "Rp-Taverne" zu basteln aller:

_Laut knarrte das Schild mit dem Bierkrug oberhalb der alten Holztür einer kleinen Taverne. Es drang dumpes Gelächter und etwas Licht durch den Spalt des Türschlosses als sich eine Dunkle gestalt dieser näherte...

Im inneren der Taverne blabliblub ..._

Evtl kommts ja noch aber naja..

trozdem vote 4 close hier ..das is lächerlich oO


----------



## Sichel_1983 (28. August 2008)

in before closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

ok ok dann closed es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollte nur bis zum download etwas Zeit tot schlagen ^^


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

halt mal ich versuch doch hier schon n thema zu finden ( senf und emotes sind anscheinnent net des richtige ) 

ok nächster versuch : 

fändet ihr sone art "votekick" funktion in onlinespielen sinnvoll ( also ich mein jetzt nicht das jemand gekickt wird sonderen das er/ sie  bei genug stimmen ne textsperre bekommt so ne art "maulkorb" halt ) ?


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> halt mal ich versuch doch hier schon n thema zu finden ( senf und emotes sind anscheinnent net des richtige )
> 
> ok nächster versuch :
> 
> fändet ihr sone art "votekick" funktion in onlinespielen sinnvoll ( also ich mein jetzt nicht das jemand gekickt wird sonderen das er/ sie  bei genug stimmen ne textsperre bekommt so ne art "maulkorb" halt ) ?



Sowas wie rechtsklick auf den Namen und dann entweder "SPAM melden" oder "Belästigung melden". 
Und wenn es mehr als 5 Leute getan haben, dann gibts nen Chat Bann...


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> halt mal ich versuch doch hier schon n thema zu finden ( senf und emotes sind anscheinnent net des richtige )
> 
> ok nächster versuch :
> 
> fändet ihr sone art "votekick" funktion in onlinespielen sinnvoll ( also ich mein jetzt nicht das jemand gekickt wird sonderen das er/ sie  bei genug stimmen ne textsperre bekommt so ne art "maulkorb" halt ) ?



Nee aber ignore Listen oder dergleichhen.

Was mir da nocheinfällt gibt es eine Statistik über leute die oft leaven oder ähnliches ?

Das man sehen kann bevor man die aufnimmt was die so gemacht haben ?


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ach stimmt ja die gute alte igno hab ich ganz vergessen...

naja aber so statistiken ( oder wie man das auch schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) fänd ich n bischen  " zu viel " wär ja dann so ähnlich wie die bewertungen da bei ebay ( " ja der heilt mies und is voll der A**** " usw usw bwertungen würden einem dann ja eventuell das ganze spielerlebniss versauen könnt ich mir vorstellen ) und sowas kann man ja auch leicht "missbrauchen"...


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Ich würde Votekick garnet so schlecht finden... muss aber 10000% Abuse sicher sein

bloß die Umsetzung is bst net so einfach

Und Prost ^^


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

naja in css gehts doch auch... 

nur das mit dem missbrauchsschutz wird bischen hart weil man kannn ja nicht jedesmal n gm belästigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Die gute alte Ignoreliste ist immer noch das beste =)

Andere Frage zum ähnlichen Thema...wie gedenkt Mythic wohl sich des Goldfarmspamproblems zu erwehren, was denkt ihr? ^^


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die gute alte Ignoreliste ist immer noch das beste =)
> 
> Andere Frage zum ähnlichen Thema...wie gedenkt Mythic wohl sich des Goldfarmspamproblems zu erwehren, was denkt ihr? ^^


Ich glaub das wird es garnicht geben weil in WAR das gold nicht so viel wert ist wie zb in wow


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

in dem se die mounts nicht für 5k gold verkaufen ? ( wär möglich ) 

dann würden die spieler nicht so viel gold brauchen = keiner muss farmen ( is genauso bei herstellbaren items wasses im spiel ja eh nicht so extrem geben soll wie bei der konkurenz ) 

ich würds auch toll finden wen die "ah preise " nicht ins unermessliche steigen wie bei anderen spielen ( ich will nicht für n stück brot 7 tage "farmen " müssen ( is nur n beispiel ) wisst ihr wie ichs mein ? )


( verdammt schreib ich heut viel falsch ich muss meine tabletten vergessen haben... )


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird es garnicht geben weil in WAR das gold nicht so viel wert ist wie zb in wow



Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Held², aber...
Wenn es ingame Gold, und Dinge die man dafür kaufen kann gibt, gibt es irgendwo einen Chinesen, der sich hinsetzt und es farmt...das ist so sicher, wie der Sonnenaufgang, oder dass warmes Bier besch******eiden schmeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> So,
> 
> 
> Hier haben wir den Stammtisch für alle offtopic Sachen =)



Bohr xD du bist der hammer endlich darf ich den ganzen tag mit meiner Warhammer Community scheiße labern ohne das der thread gleich zu gemacht wird.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

+1 bevor er geclosed wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bohr xD du bist der hammer endlich darf ich den ganzen tag mit meiner Warhammer Community scheiße labern ohne das der thread gleich zu gemacht wird.


Falsch :> Es sollte sich schon um Warhammer und was damit zu tun hat drehen.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Gnadelwarz, du bist fies, ich wollte dich grad zitieren, da kommst du mir einfach so zuvor =)


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Held², aber...
> Wenn es ingame Gold, und Dinge die man dafür kaufen kann gibt, gibt es irgendwo einen Chinesen, der sich hinsetzt und es farmt...das ist so sicher, wie der Sonnenaufgang, oder dass warmes Bier besch******eiden schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja wenn er im RvR gebiet farmt ist das mir nur so recht xD
Aber was sollen sie farmen was der spieler unbedingt braucht???
Berufe ? ne die haben in WAR nicht so einen hohenstellen wert
Items? Die besten bekommt man nur durch RvR von daher
Mounts?Kosten in warhammer nicht viel und ich glaub die rang 2,3 mounts muss man sich mit RvR verdienen
Also was bleibt noch übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und ja ich hab jetzt bewusst wow genommen weils der beste vergleich ist^^)


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Falsch :> Es sollte sich schon um Warhammer und was damit zu tun hat drehen.



^^ ach wenn ich offtopic bin handelt es sich immer um warhammer.

Die regel ist

1. Es handelt sich um warhammer passt aber nicht allgemein zum thema

2. Es handelt sich um mich =P meist in der Combination mit warhammer.

Also mach dir keine sorgen ich werde brav sein und immer schön über warhammer blubbern =)


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

wir haben doch jetzt schon über bischen warhammer geredet reicht das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfen wir jetzt weiter "schmarn" labbern ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( mein senfproblem hatt sich noch nicht zu 100 % gelöst... würd gerne noch paar meinungen hören )


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Wow ich hab mehr posts als ein Mod ^^

Und seit wann sind Dunkelelfen DB-Fans ? ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Naja wenn er im RvR gebiet farmt ist das mir nur so recht xD
> Aber was sollen sie farmen was der spieler unbedingt braucht???
> Berufe ? ne die haben in WAR nicht so einen hohenstellen wert
> Items? Die besten bekommt man nur durch RvR von daher
> ...



Wie ich gesagt habe, ich geb dir vollkommen Recht dass Farmen von Gold in WAR eigentlich Sinnfrei ist...aber bis unsere Freunde aus dem fernen Osten das kapieren, dürfte ne Zeit vergehen.

Und selbst wenn sies nicht machen, gibts immer noch die digitale Umweltverschmutzung durch LvLService etc. ...


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

hat jemand schon Infos wann der DL´s endlich on gehen werden ?


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> hat jemand schon Infos wann der DL´s endlich on gehen werden ?



Kuckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57253

Jaja, das alte Leid an Tagen mit wichtigen Infos...wenn man nicht die F5 dauerklickt entgeht einem die Hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ja aber irgentwie scheint das farmen in manchen spielen 50% des inhalts auszumachen ( ok des is bischen übertrieben aber naja was soll ich machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wiso macht das manchen leuten spaß ? seltsam...


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie ich gesagt habe, ich geb dir vollkommen Recht dass Farmen von Gold in WAR eigentlich Sinnfrei ist...aber bis unsere Freunde aus dem fernen Osten das kapieren, dürfte ne Zeit vergehen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn sies nicht machen, gibts immer noch die digitale Umweltverschmutzung durch LvLService etc. ...


Ich glaub sogar das wird sich halbwegs gehen weil das leveln in WAR nicht so lange dauert wie in anderen MMOS


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Spass zu tun Patso, den Chinafarmern gehts darum die Kohle zu erfarmen und dann ingame für echtes (ALso RL) Geld zu verkaufen...das ist eine Arbeit, der in den Fernöstlichen Ländern wahrscheinlich mehrere 10tausend Menschen jeden Tag nachgehen. Klingt dämlich ist aber so.


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bohr xD du bist der hammer endlich darf ich den ganzen tag mit meiner Warhammer Community scheiße labern ohne das der thread gleich zu gemacht wird.



Pack schnell den Warhammer aus und mach n grimmiges Gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD

BTT Es wird bestimmt welche geben die Gold farmen. Die Frage ist, ob oder in wie weit das benötigt wird. Wenn aber das Crafting wirklich nur Nebensache ist und man beim Leveln das Gold/Geld/what ever zusammen bekommt, wird´s wohl nicht allzu dramatisch.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kuckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57253
> 
> Jaja, das alte Leid an Tagen mit wichtigen Infos...wenn man nicht die F5 dauerklickt entgeht einem die Hälfte
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja das glück gehabt und bin fast genau dann wieder gekommen wenns den downlaoder gibt und da ich jetzt 2 stunden downloade müsst ihr 2 stunden auf mich verzichten.

Wer nich tkann liebes briefe gehen an mein postfach wer ganz lieb ist kriegt sogar ne antwort <3 tüdelü bis später^^


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Ich schreib dir was ins Gästebuch, aber erst um Mitternacht, wenn mein Geburtstag offiziell vorbei ist =)


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie ich gesagt habe, ich geb dir vollkommen Recht dass Farmen von Gold in WAR eigentlich Sinnfrei ist...aber bis unsere Freunde aus dem fernen Osten das kapieren, dürfte ne Zeit vergehen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn sies nicht machen, gibts immer noch die digitale Umweltverschmutzung durch LvLService etc. ...



Joa, LvL-Service ist das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wo wir aber wieder an dem Punkt sind "Spielen, des Spiels wegen". Wozu sollte ich mir das Spiel dann zulegen?!

Edith sagt: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Sorzzara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Patso schrieb:


> ja aber irgentwie scheint das farmen in manchen spielen 50% des inhalts auszumachen ( ok des is bischen übertrieben aber naja was soll ich machen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jagen und Sammeln
    Überlebensnotwendige Urinstinkte des Menschen aus der Zeit der Jäger und Sammler treten heute oft kritisch in Erscheinung und führen zum &#8222;Jagen&#8220; nach noch fehlenden Einzelstücken in der Sammlung und zum Sammeln als Ausdruck des Besitzes.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

wieder diese verrückten asiaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bääh jetzt darf ich den ganzen beta client mit 70 kbs laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> wieder diese verrückten asiaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verrückt nicht nur unterbezahlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (28. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Verrückt nicht nur unterbezahlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g*

Naja denke nicht das in WAR gefarmt wird, warum? Zeitverschwendung.
In WoW kriegt er mehr Geld für die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ok dann möchte ich mich gerne bei allen asiaten die ich gerade beleidigt habe entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: NUR noch ca 11 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( dann hab ich den GANZEN betaclient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*( wtf wasn jetzt los da steht verbindungsprobleme obwohl hier auch alles geht... gott hasst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> Naja denke nicht das in WAR gefarmt wird, warum? Zeitverschwendung.
> In WoW kriegt er mehr Geld für die Zeit
> ...



Aber nur der "Firmenbesitzer". Ausser es sollte sich um eine seriöse Firma handeln, welche mit Provision arbeitet.... aber wirklich glauben kann ich das jetzt nicht. Wenn man die Politik in den asiatischen Ländern bedenkt und die damit zusammenhängende Lebenssituation. (Alles rein spekulativ!)


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Wo ich mir selber größere sorgen mache ist das balancing der 2 seiten ich befürchte das es sehr viele zerstörungspieler im vergleich zu den ordnungsspieler geben wird und das die Ordnungsspieler dann nur noch losen und dann kb mehr haben WAR zu zocken oder wie war das in der beta ?


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

dafür haben die dann ja ein bevölkerunglimit und verschiedene boni ( im pve )
in der beta war / ist das glaub ich anders geregelt als dann später auf den normalen sever oder ? ( ich hab keine ahnung habs nur immer gedacht )


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Wo ich mir selber größere sorgen mache ist das balancing der 2 seiten ich befürchte das es sehr viele zerstörungspieler im vergleich zu den ordnungsspieler geben wird und das die Ordnungsspieler dann nur noch losen und dann kb mehr haben WAR zu zocken oder wie war das in der beta ?



Gute Frage. Beim Surfen auf Gilden HPs ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> dafür haben die dann ja ein bevölkerunglimit und verschiedene boni ( im pve )
> in der beta war / ist das glaub ich anders geregelt als dann später auf den normalen sever oder ? ( ich hab keine ahnung habs nur immer gedacht )


Ja das glaub ich wird auch noch zusätzlich zum problem das alle dann einfach auf einen anderen server gehen damit sie zerstörung spielen können


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

und dadurch sind die spielerzahlen auf dem anderen sever wieder ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und dadurch sind die spielerzahlen auf dem anderen sever wieder ausgeglichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie meinst du das wenn dann überall 
30% ordnung 70%zerstörung sind Oo oder machen sie es so das es eine Prozent sperre gibt


----------



## Rafterman1 (28. August 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> in before closed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahaha ich hab mich immer gefragt was damit gemeint ist. dank dir und einem grellen lichtblitz weis ich endlich was dieser satz bedeutet ;D danke dir und diesem fred

achja: in before closed ^^


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> dafür haben die dann ja ein bevölkerunglimit und verschiedene boni ( im pve )
> in der beta war / ist das glaub ich anders geregelt als dann später auf den normalen sever oder ? ( ich hab keine ahnung habs nur immer gedacht )



Hmm, wäre auch nicht das beste. Szenario:

(Serverlimit 500)

Release Tag 12:00 Uhr

Server 1 - 150 Zerstörung / 80 Ordnung

Server 2 - 0 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Server 3 - 0 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Selber Tag 15:00 Uhr

Server 1 - 500 Zerstörung / 250 Ordnung 

Server 2 - 300 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Server 3 - 0 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Selber Tag 18:00 Uhr

Server 1- 500 Zerstörung / 480 Ordnung

Server 2 - 500 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Server 3 - 250 Zerstörung / 0 Ordnung

Wäre n bisschen .... bescheuert^^


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Rafterman1 schrieb:


> ahaha ich hab mich immer gefragt was damit gemeint ist. dank dir und einem grellen lichtblitz weis ich endlich was dieser satz bedeutet ;D danke dir und diesem fred
> 
> achja: in before closed ^^



Zu spät es wird ja über Warhammer diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

pass auf ich denk mir das ca so :

also auf dem sever gibts platz für 5000 spieler

und jede seite hatt n limit von sag mer mal 2700 und wen das erreicht ist kannst du auf der seite keine chars mehr erstellen ( oder wen der sever voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja die zahlen sind ERFUNDEN


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> pass auf ich denk mir das ca so :
> 
> also auf dem sever gibts platz für 5000 spieler
> 
> ...



Wo wir bei dem obigen Szenario sind. Server 1 ist mit Zerstörung voll. Server 2 wird Vorgeschlagen, weil S1 blockiert. Ordnung sind aber zu wenig, daher werden diese weiterhin auf S2 "geschickt".


----------



## Rafterman1 (28. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Zu spät es wird ja über Warhammer diskutiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wie homer schrei* NEINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

da hoff ich einfach das nicht jeder der " imbaüberroxorchaosbarbar" sein will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( also auf deutsch : das mit der balance müssen die spieler auch mit regeln )


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

ach ja hatt vielleicht irgentwer lust mit MIR ( und wen ihr wollt mit anderen ) bischen in der open beta zu spielen wen ja schickt mir mal ne pm ( würd gern schon bischen gruppnespiel üben )

hehe immer wen ich das schreib wirds dannach erstaunlich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( oder mögt ihr mich einfach net ? *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    )


----------



## Vatertod (28. August 2008)

ach ich seh das mit der balance immer gelassen, zumal das sich mit der zeit immer einpendelt. Irgendwann haben die leute keine lust mehr auf nen stinkenden orc oder ne blutbesudelte, totblasse elfe. Viele wollen licht, bunte farben, edle chars.... also die seite, die zerstört werden muss *hust* (Wer dragonwake kennt, weiss, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und se sollen die server mal wieder an die leitung hängen, ich kann mich IMMER noch nicht entscheiden, welche Druchii es wird.

und Sorazza: grats zum levelup (is doch heut, oder? ^^)


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ach ja hatt vielleicht irgentwer lust mit MIR ( und wen ihr wollt mit anderen ) bischen in der open beta zu spielen wen ja schickt mir mal ne pm ( würd gern schon bischen gruppnespiel üben )
> 
> hehe immer wen ich das schreib wirds dannach erstaunlich ruhig
> 
> ...



Sorry =P wenn ihr nicht chaos spielt werde ich wohl über die beta vergeben sein. Ansonsten kannst ja noch mal bescheit sagen was du vor hast dann mit den leuten zu spielen


----------



## ExodiusHC (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sorry =P wenn ihr nicht chaos spielt werde ich wohl über die beta vergeben sein. Ansonsten kannst ja noch mal bescheit sagen was du vor hast dann mit den leuten zu spielen



Naja zocke acuh Chaos, nur es gibt ja wie in wow mehrere sorten
PvE PvP RvR (Wenn etwas falsch ist plx sagen ^^)
Und dann kommt ja noch rp dazu.
Naja also wenn es nur immer 1 server von einer sorte gibt dann sinds trotzdem 6 ^^
Also gibts 6 möglichkeiten zur auswahl, d.h. es wird schwer eine grp zu machen, da nicht jeder auf pve oder rvr will.

Wenn klappt wäre gern dabei mit meinem chaosbarbaren oder zelot *g*
Ach es muss RvR server sein *ggg*


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Naja zocke acuh Chaos, nur es gibt ja wie in wow mehrere sorten
> PvE PvP RvR (Wenn etwas falsch ist plx sagen ^^)
> Und dann kommt ja noch rp dazu.
> Naja also wenn es nur immer 1 server von einer sorte gibt dann sinds trotzdem 6 ^^
> ...



In der beta wirds glaub allgemein nur 1nen server geben für deutschland und das wird dann ein core pvp server sein im übirgen ist das warhammer und nicht wow ^^

Denk ebenfals es wird nur 1 server sein aber da werden uns ja die leute von der closed beta am besten ne schätzung geben könn.


----------



## Vatertod (28. August 2008)

hmmm ich denk in der Beta werden schon die liveserver da sein (bei wow wars au so, da warn in der open dann die liveserver, nur als DE beta 1-X benannt). Evtl wirds auch nur ein paar server von den livedingern geben (also DE Beta 1-3 o.ä.), zumal 55k CE + 75k rnd OB acc + CB tester schon n haufen leute sind, die nicht alle auf 5 server passen werden.

Zu den Servern, wird geben:
Core Ruleset
Open RvR Ruleset
RP-Core Ruleset
RP-PvP Ruleset ( ist aber glaub ich noch in der schwebe?)


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In der beta wirds glaub allgemein nur 1nen server geben für deutschland und das wird dann ein core pvp server sein im übirgen ist das warhammer und nicht wow ^^
> 
> Denk ebenfals es wird nur 1 server sein aber da werden uns ja die leute von der closed beta am besten ne schätzung geben könn.



mir ises eigentlich vollkommen wurscht auf was für nem sever "wir" testen wollen chaos is für mich auch in ordnung ( <---- aufpassen witz ^^ ) naaja des klappt schon... und jetzt geh ich ins bett gute nacht ^^


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In der beta wirds glaub allgemein nur 1nen server geben für deutschland und das wird dann ein core pvp server sein im übirgen ist das warhammer und nicht wow ^^
> 
> Denk ebenfals es wird nur 1 server sein aber da werden uns ja die leute von der closed beta am besten ne schätzung geben könn.



Würde mich wundern wenn das mehr als 1 Server pro Sprache ist.
Soll ja eigentlich als Stresstest herhalten. Warum dann 2 verschiedene, wenn selbst in der closed nichtmal einer voll war....500 zur "Prime Time".

Würde schon sagen 1 Server für alle Tester (je Sprache)


----------



## Terratec (28. August 2008)

Jetzt mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
Kann man auf einem Server Charaktere beider Fraktionen haben? Also Ordnung und Zerstörung auf einem Server?


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
> Kann man auf einem Server Charaktere beider Fraktionen haben? Also Ordnung und Zerstörung auf einem Server?



Nein das wird niemals gehen (auf den Test Servern natürlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vatertod (28. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn das mehr als 1 Server pro Sprache ist.
> Soll ja eigentlich als Stresstest herhalten. Warum dann 2 verschiedene, wenn selbst in der closed nichtmal einer voll war....500 zur "Prime Time".
> 
> Würde schon sagen 1 Server für alle Tester (je Sprache)




ich könnte mit dir wetten, dass da mehr als nur ein server pro sprache stehen wird. wir haben wieviel? 5 sprachen? bei sagen wir mal 120k (55CE,75OB,xC vergebenen OB Accounts willste auf 5 server packen? Oo meinst du das ernst? 

und ich denk mir auch, dass in der Serverlandschaft, die sich goa da geholt hat, wohl irgendwas des kalibers VM-ESX oder CentOS läuft, was die server auf mehrere Maschinen/cluster verteilt und die sich je nach auslastung über mehr hardware breitmachen können. Insofern wäre es ja sinnvoll, mehrere Server am laufen zu haben (ob 5 da langen? die wollen ja nen realistisches szenario, daher auch so viele OB tester)....naja, wie immer: time will tell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> ich könnte mit dir wetten, dass da mehr als nur ein server pro sprache stehen wird. wir haben wieviel? 5 sprachen? bei sagen wir mal 120k (55CE,75OB,xC vergebenen OB Accounts willste auf 5 server packen? Oo meinst du das ernst?
> 
> und ich denk mir auch, dass in der Serverlandschaft, die sich goa da geholt hat, wohl irgendwas des kalibers VM-ESX oder CentOS läuft, was die server auf mehrere Maschinen/cluster verteilt und die sich je nach auslastung über mehr hardware breitmachen können. Insofern wäre es ja sinnvoll, mehrere Server am laufen zu haben (ob 5 da langen? die wollen ja nen realistisches szenario, daher auch so viele OB tester)....naja, wie immer: time will tell
> 
> ...



Ich hoff bei den keys hast du alleine die für europa mitgezählt. und ich gluabe auch das es nur 1 server pro sprache geben wird grad weils ein stresstest sein soll und kein knuddel test ob die server nen streicheln aushalten sie wollen die gernzen der server rausfinden.

DU solltest nicht vergessen das selbst in einer beta immer noch server dazu geschalten können fals alle stricke reißen.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> ich könnte mit dir wetten, dass da mehr als nur ein server pro sprache stehen wird. wir haben wieviel? 5 sprachen? bei sagen wir mal 120k (55CE,75OB,xC vergebenen OB Accounts willste auf 5 server packen? Oo meinst du das ernst?
> 
> und ich denk mir auch, dass in der Serverlandschaft, die sich goa da geholt hat, wohl irgendwas des kalibers VM-ESX oder CentOS läuft, was die server auf mehrere Maschinen/cluster verteilt und die sich je nach auslastung über mehr hardware breitmachen können. Insofern wäre es ja sinnvoll, mehrere Server am laufen zu haben (ob 5 da langen? die wollen ja nen realistisches szenario, daher auch so viele OB tester)....naja, wie immer: time will tell
> 
> ...



War noch beim ganzen Server^^ T1-T4.

Ist aber ja nur T1-T2. Stimmt so müssens zwangsläufig mehr sein. Zonen wären zu klein.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> War noch beim ganzen Server^^ T1-T4.
> 
> Ist aber ja nur T1-T2. Stimmt so müssens zwangsläufig mehr sein. Zonen wären zu klein.



ach ist nur t1 und 2? ok dann könns schon mehre server werden villeicht kann man dann endlich auch mal das regel system für open pvp offiziel


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ach ist nur t1 und 2? ok dann könns schon mehre server werden villeicht kann man dann endlich auch mal das regel system für open pvp offiziel



glaub mir core server sind eh viel toller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> glaub mir core server sind eh viel toller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt fängt er auch noch an mit "fang Emo ein".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Och stimmt zuerst noch beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bin schon ganz im WAR Wahn.
KK denke auch nur ein realm pro Sprache.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Ich finde die open pvp server komplett unötig wer wird schon pvp in einer pve zone machen wenn es extra RvR zonen gibt wo viel mehr los ist ;/


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich finde die open pvp server komplett unötig wer wird schon pvp in einer pve zone machen wenn es extra RvR zonen gibt wo viel mehr los ist ;/



Darum gehts ja nicht^^

Auf einem Core wäre man ja im feindlichen PVE Gebiet auch geflaggt.

Es geht den Open RvR Leuten ja nur um den Punkt: Im eigenen PVE Gebiet  IMMER geflaggt, und KEIN Huhn, falls man zu hoch wird.
 (Wer sieht den Vorteil, bzw wem der was bringt^^)


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> glaub mir core server sind eh viel toller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ so wie ich das bis jetzt mit gekreigt hab habe ich auch mal stark das gefühl das die open pvp server ganz weg lassen könn.



Moagim schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt er auch noch an mit "fang Emo ein"....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist doch nur neidisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich finde die open pvpv server komplett unötig wer wird schon pvp in einer pve zone machen wenn es extra RvR zonen gibt wo viel mehr los ist ;/



Ja gibt halt ein paar Unklarheiten / Probleme bei Open RvR Servern:

1.) Derzeit wird man, wenn man eine RvR Zone betritt (RvR geflagged wird) auf ein bestimmtes Level hochgeranked. Sprich wenn man mit Level 1 in die RvR Zone geht wird man auf 8 hochgestuft. Hat also die Stats wie ein Level 8 Char. So ist man im PvP nicht ganz so ein Opfer und kann auch ganz gut in der Level 1-11 Range mitspielen. Auf Open RvR Servern ist man permanent RvR geflagged und wäre somit permanent hochgeranked. Von 1-8 ist man den NPCs also dauernd überlegen, man würde schneller leveln und das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache.

2.) Die Chicken Mechanik schützt auf Core Servern Lowlevel Spieler davor geganked zu werden. Auf Open RvR Servern ist diese Mechanik nicht denkbar oder nur bedingt. Hier besteht also nach wie vor die Gefahr von High-Level Chars geganked zu werden was keinem wirklich Spass bringt

3.) Viele RvR Gruppen werden irgendwann merken, dass sich bei Public Quests außerhalb der RvR Zonen leichter Renown Points farmen lässt in dem man den Gegner einfach im letzten und schwersten Schritt der PQ angreift und umbringt. Auch das bremst den Spielspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir steht ganz klar fest: Core Server ... auch wenn es evtl nicht ganz zum "WAR is everywhere" Konzept passt. Ich denke dennoch, dass das RvR Erlebnis in den RvR Zonen auf Core Servern intensiver sein wird


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja gibt halt ein paar Unklarheiten / Probleme bei Open RvR Servern:
> 
> 1.) Derzeit wird man, wenn man eine RvR Zone betritt (RvR geflagged wird) auf ein bestimmtes Level hochgeranked. Sprich wenn man mit Level 1 in die RvR Zone geht wird man auf 8 hochgestuft. Hat also die Stats wie ein Level 8 Char. So ist man im PvP nicht ganz so ein Opfer und kann auch ganz gut in der Level 1-11 Range mitspielen. Auf Open RvR Servern ist man permanent RvR geflagged und wäre somit permanent hochgeranked. Von 1-8 ist man den NPCs also dauernd überlegen, man würde schneller leveln und das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache.
> 
> ...



^^ und du hast mich noch mehr von Core pvp überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und intensiver wird es auf jeden fall wenn sie sich nur im RvR auf die mütze geben können denk auf open pvp servenr würden solche schlachten um einiges kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Jo ich glaube wenn mythic sich nicht ein geniales system für open pvp server ausdenkt das es keine geben wird weils früher oder später jeder den open pvp server verlassen wird einfach weil andauernd solche frust momente auftreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb werde ich auch lieber core server spielen aber ich kann mich noch net entscheiden ob ich zerstörung oder ordnung spielen soll >.<


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> 3.) Viele RvR Gruppen werden irgendwann merken, dass sich bei Public Quests außerhalb der RvR Zonen leichter Renown Points farmen lässt in dem man den Gegner einfach im letzten und schwersten Schritt der PQ angreift und umbringt. Auch das bremst den Spielspass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vor allem weil die PQ Mobs der einen Fraktion, für die andere Fraktion als "Freunde" erscheinen. 
Ich stell mich in die Mobs, und wenn der Gegner kommt hab ich noch 30 Npcs als Unterstüzung.



Held² schrieb:


> Jo ich glaube wenn mythic sich nicht ein geniales system für open pvp server ausdenkt das es keine geben wird weils früher oder später jeder den open pvp server verlassen wird einfach weil andauernd solche frust momente auftreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Orks = großer Unterhaltungswert.

Selbst wenn man nur rumsteht und mal 2 Minuten eine Fahne halten muss bis sie erobert ist---->Orkspieler anklicken. Die Chars geben ebenfalls die Sprachtexte der NPCs wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, es ist kein entscheidendes Kriterium, aber mir gefällts wenn dann ein: Do ya need a smash in da teeth...kommt.

Man schiebe den Unterkiefer so weit vor wie es geht, und bewege beim sprechen NUR die Lippen....so hört sich das in etwa an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja gibt halt ein paar Unklarheiten / Probleme bei Open RvR Servern:
> 
> 1.) Derzeit wird man, wenn man eine RvR Zone betritt (RvR geflagged wird) auf ein bestimmtes Level hochgeranked. Sprich wenn man mit Level 1 in die RvR Zone geht wird man auf 8 hochgestuft. Hat also die Stats wie ein Level 8 Char. So ist man im PvP nicht ganz so ein Opfer und kann auch ganz gut in der Level 1-11 Range mitspielen. Auf Open RvR Servern ist man permanent RvR geflagged und wäre somit permanent hochgeranked. Von 1-8 ist man den NPCs also dauernd überlegen, man würde schneller leveln und das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache.
> 
> ...



hmm rvr lohnt sich dann ja wirklich nicht :/
Naja man wird sehen sonst geh ich halt auch auf die core server


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Pente bekährt alle zu Core pvpler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Pente bekährt alle zu Core pvpler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das könnte dann ganz schön voll werden auf den Servern. Da muss man sich dann aber schon eng aneinander kuscheln damit da jeder Platz hat.

Ne aber mal im Ernst: jeder muss für sich entscheiden welche Serverart er bevorzugt. Ich will da niemandem in seine Wahl reinreden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Pente bekährt alle zu Core pvpler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder de rein bisschen vorraus denken kann weiss doch das ein open pvp server zum scheitern verurteil ist Oo oder sind die meisten das noch so sehr von wow gewohnt?


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Jeder de rein bisschen vorraus denken kann weiss doch das ein open pvp server zum scheitern verurteil ist Oo oder sind die meisten das noch so sehr von wow gewohnt?


Das ist von dieser Woche:


What is the clear definition of open RvR server ruleset?

Josh Drescher: We're still working that out with some of the internal elder testers and some of our EA testers, primarily that's going to mean a lot more open field RvR. One of the things we're looking at right now, is do we keep the chicken mechanic in, if so, where, how do we implement it. We want to do it in a way that is sensible, but we don't want to turn it into chaos where it it's nonsense the entire time. We don't want to waste resources it will take to put up servers like that, and then have it turn out as something nobody actually likes playing on.

The easiest answer is you flag everyone for RvR all the time and leave the chicken in, but we don't know what actually feels right for what that type of server is going to be. We'll probably end up trying three or four different versions and see what the community thinks.

Mit anderen Worten: Wir haben noch gar keine Ahnung wie wir eine Open RvR Regelung einbauen wollen. (3 Wochen vor Release)

Wär mir zu riskant, auf ein Regelwerk zu gehen, bei dem sie ------>jetzt<---- immer noch nicht wissen wie das vernünftig laufen soll.


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

Dann kann man mal bestimmt davon ausgehen das vorerst auch keine Open pvp/rvr Server kommen werden....
Oder sie bringen sie und ein paar monate Später nehmen sie sie wieder aus dem netzt weil zu wenig member auf dem server spielen...


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht :/ ich hoff ja schon teilweise das sie überhaupt kein open pvp server machen dann hät ich auch nicht die qual der wahl ich wust bei wow auch net ob ich lieber in ruhe leveln will oder die gnaze welt als pvp schlachtfeld will


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

Also bei DAOC hab ich auch mal die pvp server getestet und war schneller wieder weg da als ich sehen konnte...fands ziehmlich scheisse das man als zb 35er ständig abgefarmt wurde an den lvl-spots


----------



## Terratec (29. August 2008)

Ich hoffe auf eine gute Community, wenn es keine Lowieganker gibt dann kann ich auf einem open PvP Server spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine gute Community, wenn es keine Lowieganker gibt dann kann ich auf einem open PvP Server spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird es aber immer geben so lang es die möglichkeit gibt das ist das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wird es aber immer geben so lang es die möglichkeit gibt das ist das problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn es mir zu bunt wird sperr ich ihn in Altdorf ein und zünde die Stadt an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Joar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann kommt meine hexenjägerin und wird dir einen dolch in den rücken stoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur dafür das du die stadt angezündet hast


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht :/ ich hoff ja schon teilweise das sie überhaupt kein open pvp server machen dann hät ich auch nicht die qual der wahl ich wust bei wow auch net ob ich lieber in ruhe leveln will oder die gnaze welt als pvp schlachtfeld will



Versteh dich.
Habe in WoW meine chars alle auf einem PvP server das wenn ich mal den anfall bekomme open pvp machen kann ^^
Bis jetzt erst 3 mal passiert.

Wobei ich denke, wenn man eine richtig nette Gilde aufm RvR server hatt dann wird man sicher mal beschützt.
Ist ja dann auch für die PvP das was sie wollen. Auserdem wärs fürs RP vielelciht auch interessant, die eigenen Leute unterstützen um die Armee zu verstärken.

Naja ich will jetzt nurnoch auf einen Server wo viel los ist und ausgleich zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung.
Hmmm ud ich will noch wissen was ich machen soll Chaosbarbar oder Zelot :'(
Sind alles so schwere Entscheidungen


----------



## Kranak90 (29. August 2008)

Hmm also der Open RvR Server hört sich sehr sehr schlecht an :/

Aber ich vertraue da auf meinen Gildenleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich ist er es, der dann sagt wohin die Reise gehen soll^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Jaja ich bin frei ^^ ich brauch auf niemanden hören =P


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Jaja ich bin frei ^^ ich brauch auf niemanden hören =P



Kannst dann aber auch auf niemanden die Schuld schieben *hust*


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Kannst dann aber auch auf niemanden die Schuld schieben *hust*



Doch doch. Es gibt genug buffed user hier auf die ich glaub die schuld schieben kann =P wie sag ich so gern " schuldigen? find wa schon!"


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Naja ich will jetzt nurnoch auf einen Server wo viel los ist und ausgleich zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung.
> Hmmm ud ich will noch wissen was ich machen soll Chaosbarbar oder Zelot :'(
> Sind alles so schwere Entscheidungen



Ja, die entscheidung welchen char ich zu meinem Main machen soll fällt mir auch noch sehr schwer (Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger oder Feuerzauberer)
Aber und das rauszu bekommen hab ich ja in der Open beta noch genug zeit zu hoffe ich


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Ja, die entscheidung welchen char ich zu meinem Main machen soll fällt mir auch noch sehr schwer (Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger oder Feuerzauberer)
> Aber und das rauszu bekommen hab ich ja in der Open beta noch genug zeit zu hoffe ich



Ja es ist halt so Zelot würde ich gern spielen da ich in WoW einen Emopriest habe und der mir einfach richtig spaß macht. 
Und für mich ist Zelot irgendwie mein kleiner SP. Das ich Chaos nehme ist mir eh klar in WoW habe ich auch nur UD.

Aber der Chaosbarbar ist schon interessant :< wobei ich mir bei dem nicht sicher bin ob er mir von der spielweise gefällt.
Da wäre ich mir beim Zelot sicher.

naja machs wie du und teste es in der beta *g*


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich kann mich auch nicht so recht zwischen hexenjäger und zauberin enscheiden :/ zauberin gefällt mir besonders weil sie irgendwie mich an meinen magier in wow erinnert. 

Andernfals find ich hexenjäger einfach cool und ich hab noch nie nen nahkämpfer gespielt und das wer mal was neues


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht so recht zwischen hexenjäger und zauberin enscheiden :/ zauberin gefällt mir besonders weil sie irgendwie mich an meinen magier in wow erinnert.
> 
> Andernfals find ich hexenjäger einfach cool und ich hab noch nie nen nahkämpfer gespielt und das wer mal was neues



Dann würde ichs so machen, in der beta den Hexenjäger testen, wenn der blöd ist machst deine zauberin. 
Die müsste dir ja eig gefallen.

ps dachte du machst einen chaos char *g*


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

oder einfach bei zwei möglichen optionen einfach noch eine dritte hinzufügen die den anderen total entgegen steht. so hab ich öfters mal die optimale lösung für meine probleme gefunden. allerdings führte das auch oft zu weiteren problemen^^


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Beides testen, dann sieht man schon ob man überhaupt Order oder Zerstörung auf Dauer "aushält"^^

Habe die Orks und die Chaoten einfach zu gern um gegen sie zu kämpfen. Altdorf verteidigen.....niemals.

Inevitable City>Altdorf. Endlich mal eine richtig schön "dunkle" Stadt. 
Kein Bedarf an einer erneuten "leuchtenden" Stadt. Wenn ich Order spielen würde, würde ich die Zerstörung gleich durchlassen, damit die mal das ganze Licht in Altdorf ausknippsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oder einfach bei zwei möglichen optionen einfach noch eine dritte hinzufügen die den anderen total entgegen steht. so hab ich öfters mal die optimale lösung für meine probleme gefunden. allerdings führte das auch oft zu weiteren problemen^^



In WoW gemacht und dann wurde es ein Moonkin o.o


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> In WoW gemacht und dann wurde es ein Moonkin o.o


sag ich ja das es hilft. ein beispiel von meiner seite aus."Kaufst du heut becks oder doch veltins? Hmm......ich nehm den Tequilla"


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sag ich ja das es hilft. ein beispiel von meiner seite aus."Kaufst du heut becks oder doch veltins? Hmm......ich nehm den Tequilla"



Naja der sitzt aber jetzt auf der Bank in og und schreit wenn meine ewigen essenzen wiede rim ah sind *g*
Also ich gehe irgendwie nach aussehen.
Da ich den Char immer sehen muss wenn ich zocke soltle er mir schon gefallen.

Tja deswegen mein Emopriest, der macht einen fast rattig *hust* ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oder einfach bei zwei möglichen optionen einfach noch eine dritte hinzufügen die den anderen total entgegen steht. so hab ich öfters mal die optimale lösung für meine probleme gefunden. allerdings führte das auch oft zu weiteren problemen^^



ach du schatzi willst ja sowieso mit mir questen dann kann ich mal beide bisle spielen =P


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ach du schatzi willst ja sowieso mit mir questen dann kann ich mal beide bisle spielen =P


ganz genau schnuggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon meine sig gesehen?^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Und wer questet mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Naja noch einen trick wie man jetzt schon ein bissel kucken kann welche klasse einem liegt.

Auf youtube gibts ganz nette vids von den chars in RvR usw.
Vielleicht hilfts jmd, aber auf jedenfall ist es interessant zum ankucken.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Und wer questet mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir alle.

Quest holen: töte 10 Order Spieler---->RvR Gebiet betreten---->10x ExodusHC töten---->Quest erfüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir questen MIT dir.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Wie oft noch mein char wird entweder ein Chaosbarbar oder Zelot.
Ich glaube ich stecke dich mal nachts in ein Zwergen Kostüm, dann kannst du mal pvp erleben, gg die eigene Fraktion *hust*


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wir alle.
> 
> Quest holen: töte 10 Order Spieler---->RvR Gebiet betreten---->10x ExodusHC töten---->Quest erfüllt.
> 
> ...


Das ist ein geiler werbeslogan^^ dazu würde dann noch passen "Denn du bist WAAAGH!!"


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Wie oft noch mein char wird entweder ein Chaosbarbar oder Zelot.



Dein Avatar passt nun mal eben so wunderbar zu nem Hochelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz genau schnuggi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok wie du willst * Emokeksii lacht sterotype aus* zufrieden? :-* xD


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

Du redest von dem größten b11 hasser von wow :O (Zumindestens von den männlichen *g*)

Naja das Ava ist Kunst >.<
Jeder der die Serie kennt versteht es, die tiefere Bedeutung dieses Bildes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das du zufrieden bist *wänder schwarz anmal und in tiefer Trauer versink*
Fertig ist der neue emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ok wie du willst * Emokeksii lacht sterotype aus* zufrieden? :-* xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  you made sTereo cry

edit: @ exo    "ich bin der awesomo 4000" aber was ist jetzt die tiefere bedeutung?^^


----------



## rEdiC (29. August 2008)

Nachdem ich heute ein Video vom Eisenbrecher gesehen habe muss ich sagen: Geil. Der hält so viel aus und haut auch noch ordentlich raus. :>


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute ein Video vom Eisenbrecher gesehen habe muss ich sagen: Geil. Der hält so viel aus und haut auch noch ordentlich raus. :>



Endlich jmd der nicht hier mit offtopic umsich spammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sind shcon echt geile Vids drausen besonders interessant wie die Klassen bei einem raid auf eine Festung sind.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute ein Video vom Eisenbrecher gesehen habe muss ich sagen: Geil. Der hält so viel aus und haut auch noch ordentlich raus. :>



Ja.....leider.....wobei austeilen relativ ist.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> you made sTereo cry
> ...



*Kuss auf backe geb* wird schon wieder =P denk einfach an die warhammer beta dann wird alles wieder gut.

Ps:Find nur ich es im moment depremierend das spiel jetzt aufn pc zu haben aber nichts damit anfangen zu können?


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> *Kuss auf backe geb* wird schon wieder =P denk einfach an die warhammer beta dann wird alles wieder gut.
> 
> Ps:Find nur ich es im moment depremierend das spiel jetzt aufn pc zu haben aber nichts damit anfangen zu können?



Der Kriegsdienstverweigerer war wärend der Closed Beta sowiso im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Der Kriegsdienstverweigerer war wärend der Closed Beta sowiso im Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja was soll ich denn machen xD ist halt scheiße wenn man noch nen rl hat aber das schaff ich schon noch ab^^ dafür wurde ich bei meiner rückkehr auch mit 6gb patchen belohnt oO wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß warum das soviel ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: jetzt will ich schon ne dreiviertel stunde schlafen gehen damit ich morgen beim in die werkstadt fahren noch die augen offen halten kann aber ihr lasst mich einfach nicht^^ damit das jetzt mal ein ende hat wünsch ich an dieser stelle allen eine gute nacht , besonders keksii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ja was soll ich denn machen xD ist halt scheiße wenn man noch nen rl hat aber das schaff ich schon noch ab^^ dafür wurde ich bei meiner rückkehr auch mit 6gb patchen belohnt oO wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß warum das soviel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wurde recht viel ersetzt/geändert. Zb sah Malekith vorher wie ein Blackguard aus Morathi wie eine standart Hexenkriegerin....Charmodell Änderungen.....an der Stadt haben sie geschraubt.....Dungeons geöffnet etc....war schon so einiges.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> you made sTereo cry
> ...



:O du weißt zu viel.
Naja mit tiefere Bedeutung habe ich einfach so gefragt, dachte kennt eh keine sau *g*

Naja für dich mal ava wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit://: x.x das alte war schöner


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich geh auch mal ins bett bevor ich zum 1000 mal vorn pc einspenn ^.^ nachtle


----------



## Satanix (29. August 2008)

> Das hat nichts mit Spass zu tun Patso, den Chinafarmern gehts darum die Kohle zu erfarmen und dann ingame für echtes (ALso RL) Geld zu verkaufen...das ist eine Arbeit, der in den Fernöstlichen Ländern wahrscheinlich mehrere 10tausend Menschen jeden Tag nachgehen. Klingt dämlich ist aber so.



Na um mal einige auf den neusten Stand zu bringen, dass mit den Chinafarmer stimmt nicht ganz so. Auch viele Langnasen haben ihre Goldchars und nützen die möglichkeit die das Spiel bietet. Solange es nicht verboten ist, wird es geduldet. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, fakt ist ab 70 gibts nur sehr begrenzt Sachen zukaufen. Die Tiersachen nur iNi und das andere über Marken. Auch gibts ja die möglichkeit einen fertigen Acc zu kaufen, für Profis die alle questen auswendig wissen dauert das sicher nicht lange.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

have a nive day


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Ui, ein Off-Topic Thread.
Selbst das Closed Beta Forum hat sowas, über 500 Seiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der wird immer ein Insider bleiben ^^

Aber nicht spammen hier, wollen j anicht, das geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

und was ist mit dem senf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt mal lassen sich schwarzork und auserwälter eigentlich sehr verschieden spielen ? ich mein sind ja beides tankklassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: juhu mein client is bei 38 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( zum start der open beta bini ch dann mitm download fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ( naja wens weiter mit 40 kbs läd kommt das warscheinlich wirklich hin -.- )


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

ach ja mal n lustiger link für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Bin auf Boldars nächsten Thread gespannt...
Mein Tipp: Nicht vorhandene Warband-Anmeldung bei Szenarien (Gruppenanmeldung geht natürlich, aber das ist nicht PG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Oder: Irgendwas über EA/Goa/Mythic.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

lasses lieber sonst kommt wieder : So da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sich das hier nochmals zu einer sinnvollen sachlichen Diskussion entwickelt mach ich das ganze mal zu.

stimmts Pente ? xD

aber ich nehm stark an das wir von dem nochmal was hören ^^


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> lasses lieber sonst kommt wieder : So da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sich das hier nochmals zu einer sinnvollen sachlichen Diskussion entwickelt mach ich das ganze mal zu.
> 
> stimmts Pente ? xD
> 
> aber ich nehm stark an das wir von dem nochmal was hören ^^



Ja richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr könnt gerne alle auch Kritik an Warhammer Online üben, dazu ist ein Diskussionsforum schließlich da. Aber es sollte halt immer ein gewisser Rahmen gewahrt bleiben. Derartige Flamethreads schießen meist nur weit über's "Ziel" hinaus und eskalieren nur all zu gern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow da ging ja fix jetzt fühl ich mich beobachtet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja weiß zufällig wer was GENAU Rittenbachs tragbares Lager bringt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> wow da ging ja fix jetzt fühl ich mich beobachtet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, ja, Big Brother is watching you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber ernsthaft, des mit Ritterbachs tragbarem Lager würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

hatt hier schonmal wer 1984 gelesen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja s wird bestimmt irgentwas mit der regeneration zu tuhn haben aber ich würd gern wissen :

-was genau ist es ( n zelt ? )
- hatt es abklingzeit
- weiß da eigentlich überhaupt schon wer was genaueres drüber oder hatt hier niemand wirklich ne ahnung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> hatt hier schonmal wer 1984 gelesen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls das eine Frage war, ja ich habe es gelesen.
Und muss in letzter Zeit immer wieder daran denken (Schily, Beckstein und co.)


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Falls das eine Frage war, ja ich habe es gelesen.
> Und muss in letzter Zeit immer wieder daran denken (Schily, Beckstein und co.)



achtung villeicht leist grad wer mit ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja villeicht haben wir ja bald nen überwachungsstaat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. August 2008)

Natürlich liest jemand mit, (abgesehen davon, das dies der Sinn eines Forums ist^^).

Und wenn wir weiter so offtopic bleiben dann macht er/sie bald den Thread zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

warum den wir unterhalten uns ja nebenbei über warhammer ich weiß immer nocht net alles was ich wisen wollt über das lager da ( Rittenbachs tragbares Lager)

naja aber bis jetzt seh ich ja keinen grund das wer hier zumachen sollte stimmts Pente ? xD

( ach ja hier mal n kleiner link zur "pausenunterhaltung" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_RA42a0b9s...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> naja aber bis jetzt seh ich ja keinen grund das wer hier zumachen sollte stimmts Pente ? xD



Ich würd das lassen, wenn du 3 mal seinen Namen sagst....... ich sag nur Candyman^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Ich würd das lassen, wenn du 3 mal seinen Namen sagst....... ich sag nur Candyman^^


Wieso? Verteilt Pente etwa Süßigkeiten? xD


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Wieso? Verteilt Pente etwa Süßigkeiten? xD



Wohl eher ein paar Schlösser^^

Oha, schnell BTT ich hör Schritte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusgegenstand: Rittenbachs tragbares Lager: Mit dem ihr eure müde Seele erholen und eure Wunden zwischen den Kämpfen verarzten könnt.

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Rittenb...tragbares+Lager 

Ist das einzige was die Kristallgoogle ausgespuckt hat. Klingt nach ner art Erholungsoase^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Vielleicht so eine aufblasbare Schwimmoase, wie man sie im Freibad sieht...oder was denkt ihr, wie könnte das Ding aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Könnt mir vorstellen das es wie ein Plumpsklo aussieht und je nachdem welches Volk man spielt ist der Klopapierspender aus nem anderen Kopf gemacht^^
OK mal ernst: würd wahrscheinlich eine art zelt mir lagerfeuer sein über dem irgendetwas brutzelt (lame^^)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Ein Zwerg zum Beispiel....


----------



## Kranak90 (29. August 2008)

Hier sind möglichkeiten was es sein könnte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lager


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. August 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf Zeltevents ala Wacken oder so in der Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Und am Lagerfeuer grillen wir dann....



> Ein Zwerg zum Beispiel....


----------



## HGVermillion (29. August 2008)

Ja, bei einer Keep Belagerung werden erstmal massig Zelte aufgestellt, einfach der Atmosphäre wegen, das würde Richtig geil werden.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Und dann werden sie niedergebrannt...einfach der Atmosphäre wegen....das wird dann erst richtig geil =)


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

hey weiß einer warum bei der warhammer seite in der mitte alles schwarz is?
hat jemand anderes auch das problem?


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

Juhuuu...Zahn ist raus, Schmerz ist weg nur meine komplette linke gesichtshälfte fühlt sich so an als wenn mir Bud-Spencer ne Volle Breitseite gegeben hat ^^

WAR kann nun endlich kommen *gg*


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hey weiß einer warum bei der warhammer seite in der mitte alles schwarz is?
> hat jemand anderes auch das problem?



Jap hatte ich auch aber nur wenn du die adresse manuell eingibst... versuchs mal  mitm link über google oder nem lesezeichen
klingt dumm aber klappt bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Jap hatte ich auch aber nur wenn du die adresse manuell eingibst... versuchs mal  mitm link über google oder nem lesezeichen
> klingt dumm aber klappt bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat geklappt vielen dank für die hilfe.beta-client ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111einszweidreivierfünfsechssiebenachtneun


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hat geklappt vielen dank für die hilfe.beta-client ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111einszweidreivierfünfsechssiebenachtneun


ich nehm mal an du hast die adresse immer ohne WWW eingegeben. da gabs bei mir mit der seite dann auch immer probleme.


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

ich hasse die WAR seite.
jetzt will er meine dxdiag nich akzeptieren.ich habs mit ie und firefox probiert kennt irgendwer hierfür die lösung?


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

wennde alles weisst könntest du höchstens dein system manuell da eintragen...
sons weiss ich keine lösung


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. August 2008)

Juhu!!! Hab zum release Urlaub bekommen! Mein Chef hat mir sogar extra freigegeben, und das obwohl er WoWler ist! Kaum zu glauben :-)

Ok also jetzt noch die Vorbereitungen treffen: 

-Kaffee kaufen (VIEL Kaffee kaufen!)
-sicherheitshalber noch Koffeintabletten kaufen
-Flatrate beim Pizzaservice einrichten
-Eltern und Freunden bescheidsagen (mache eine Woche Urlaub auf den Malediven, hab   kein Handy dabei, bin leider nicht erreichbar)   
-Windeln... NEIN das geht zuweit...

WAR kann kommen!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich hasse die WAR seite.
> jetzt will er meine dxdiag nich akzeptieren.ich habs mit ie und firefox probiert kennt irgendwer hierfür die lösung?



Die Site hat ein problem mit Grossbuchstaben im Dateinamen. Such die dxDiag und benenn sie so um, dass nur noch Kleinbuchstaben im Dateinamen sind, das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Site hat ein problem mit Grossbuchstaben im Dateinamen. Such die dxDiag und benenn sie so um, dass nur noch Kleinbuchstaben im Dateinamen sind, das hat bei mir geholfen.



das hab ich schon gemacht aber das hat auch nicht geholfen.
und wo kann ich die daten manuell eintragen?


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> das hab ich schon gemacht aber das hat auch nicht geholfen.
> und wo kann ich die daten manuell eintragen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so sieht das bei mir aus... kann alles nach meinem belieben anpassen


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

also ich hab noch fast die ganze beta ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am 18ten is dann leider schon wider schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( naja aber mal ehrlich feren / schule wo is da der unterschied xDD )


----------



## Gromthar (29. August 2008)

Hach, da hab ichs als Student ja richtig gut! Meine Semsterferien beginnen nämlich erst mitte September und ds bischen nebenher als Tutor in die Uni marschieren kann man nicht wirklich als Arbeit bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

ich bin neidisch auf euch beide
meine schule fängt am montag wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:jemand ne lösung für mein problem?
der sagtm mir immer meine dxdiag fehlt.
ich hab das problem mit internet explorer und firefox.
ich habs schon mit kleinschreibung probiert, das ging auch nicht.
ich hatte die dxdiag schon in mehren ordnern aber der fehler is immer der gleiche

so problem hat isch erledigt


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Wenn WAR rauskommt hab ich schon schule -.-
Aber mal ne frage wenn ich als Österreicher mir WAR von Amazon liefern lassen bekomme ich das Spiel auch am 18.September ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an wann der Händler es losschickt und wie lange die Post braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Wenn WAR rauskommt hab ich schon schule -.-
> Aber mal ne frage wenn ich als Österreicher mir WAR von Amazon liefern lassen bekomme ich das Spiel auch am 18.September ?


Amazon liefert nicht zum Mond.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, keinen Schimmer.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Hab grad mit dem Kanzler telefoniert, dem Einreiseverbot für Gromthar wurde stattgegeben...tjo Grommi, pech gehabt, musst woanders hingehen zum Skifahren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich nehm mal an du hast die adresse immer ohne WWW eingegeben. da gabs bei mir mit der seite dann auch immer probleme.



Morgen leuts und morgen schatzi xD (gleich mal damit du net neidisch bist oder dich unbeachtet fühlst)

Nur noch 9 tage bis zur open beta!!!^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Morgen leuts und morgen schatzi xD (gleich mal damit du net neidisch bist oder dich unbeachtet fühlst)
> 
> Nur noch 9 tage bis zur open beta!!!^^


*freu* hallo schnuggi,hatte sogar nochmal meine sig für dich geändert, aber die war mir dann doch etwas peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *freu* hallo schnuggi,hatte sogar nochmal meine sig für dich geändert, aber die war mir dann doch etwas peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Änder sie in "Ich liebe kekse" oder so =P



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hab grad mit dem Kanzler telefoniert, dem Einreiseverbot für Gromthar wurde stattgegeben...tjo Grommi, pech gehabt, musst woanders hingehen zum Skifahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorzzara ^^ kannst du mir irgendwie die mp3 dingens von warhammer schicken? so altdorf musik und so zeug.... die ganze warhammer musik halt xD


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Daily-Soaps sind erträglicher als diese Romanze...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Helft mir lieber mal bei einer Entscheidung:
Suche kurzweiliges F2P-MMORPG für dieses WE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rappelz kommt nicht in Frage, schon gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

=P falscher thread für eine frage nach free2play games ich empfehl dir drotzdem wenn dann gunz das ist cool oder shooter

ich will warhammer musik xD sagt mir mal wo ich jetzt welche her krieg kann auch online gestreamt sein.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

klick mal auf meine sig und probier rauszufinden warum die Kristallkugel immer recht hat da hst du erstmal beschäftigung für die nächsten 10-15 min


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Wotlk Beta  xD

da kannste schon mal extrem-warten üben ;P


Die kugel macht mir angst ^^


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Morgen leuts und morgen schatzi xD (gleich mal damit du net neidisch bist oder dich unbeachtet fühlst)
> 
> Nur noch 9 tage bis zur open beta!!!^^



Ich dachte du steigst auf HKO um?!^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du steigst auf HKO um?!^^



wie was woooo???? SCHON RELEAST ??? AHHHHH XD


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Watt is biddschö HKO ?

ah ich habs 

HKO


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Daily-Soaps sind erträglicher als diese Romanze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist doch nur neidisch xD
versuchs mal mit FlyFF. das hat die ersten paar minuten doch iw-o laune gemacht und ne menge user hat es auch, sod as du immer gesellschaft hast. erwarte aber besser nicht zu viel von.

edit: HKO = Butters Lieblingspiel = Hello Kitty Online ^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

HKO ist coming !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich schon einen eigenen Garten zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

oh ja ein eigener garten. was will ich mit player housing wenn ich doch player planting hab xD
und erst diese tollen fischhüte^^


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wie was woooo???? SCHON RELEAST ??? AHHHHH XD



Nee, aber meine Frau sucht verzweifelt die seite für die Betaanmeldung xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Achsoo hello Kitty

Wann fängtn die OB an? 
Ich hab die Preorder Ce  warum kann ich nicht ins game ?
Wo gebe ich meine Keys ein?
Was ist max lvl?
Kann ich ne HexenmeisterKatze machen?
Is das wie WOW?
Hat Blizzard Angst vor HKO?
Hat mythic angst vor HKO?
EDIT : Warum wurden 4 Katzenklassen gestrichen?  

man mir is langweilig ^^


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> klick mal auf meine sig und probier rauszufinden warum die Kristallkugel immer recht hat da hst du erstmal beschäftigung für die nächsten 10-15 min




Eigentlich echt easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nettes teil


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Achsoo hello Kitty
> 
> Wann fängtn die OB an?
> Ich hab die Preorder Ce  warum kann ich nicht ins game ?
> ...



42. Wenn die Antwort nicht passt, ist die Frage falsche gestellt.


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Sagt mal wo bekomme ich einen Beta Key her wenn ich nicht bei EA vorbestellt habe ?

Habe bei Okay Soft vorbestellt und da gibts nur Headstart, bitte um Hilfe !


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Öhm Hello kitty kann man bei EA bestellen? xD

wenn du die PO-SE NICHT bei EA bestellst kriegste garkein Betakey

auf bst seiten gibt es keys zur verlosung

Gamona etc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

> klick mal auf meine sig und probier rauszufinden warum die Kristallkugel immer recht hat da hst du erstmal beschäftigung für die nächsten 10-15 min



ARGH! Das Teil, hat einen Teil des alten Transportersounds aus TOS!


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich kanns net machen ich kann kein englisch xD


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Die Kristallkugel hat die Matrix gehackt o.O

Kurze Übersetzung:
Denke dir 2 Ziffern von 0-9.                                                                  zB 3 und 4
Pack die Zahlen zusammen.                                                                  -> 34
Ziehe die ursprüngl. Zahlen von der zusammengepackten Zahl ab.           34-3-4=27

Jetzt gehst du in die Tabelle links und suchst deine zahl (27). Nun denkst du an das zeichen rechts neben der Zahl, präge es dir gut ein. Wenn du jetzt auf die Kristallkugel klickst, Wird sie dir das Zeichen anzeigen!


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> 42. Wenn die Antwort nicht passt, ist die Frage falsche gestellt.



Made my day und zwar beide.

Edit: erinnert mich an ein Quiz bei 9live. Da war die Frage "Wenn 3 Pumpen 2 Stunden brauchen um einen Pool zu füllen. Wielange brauchen dann 2 Pumpen um 2 Pools zu füllen?" Zahlen können anders gewesen sein aber prinzip stimmt.

Anrufer antwortet" 60 die Minute


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Achsoo hello Kitty
> 
> Wann fängtn die OB an?
> Ich hab die Preorder Ce  warum kann ich nicht ins game ?
> ...



Made my day =)

Edit:


Targuss schrieb:


> 42. Wenn die Antwort nicht passt, ist die Frage falsche gestellt.



Made also my day XD


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Back to Topic und das ist WAR sonst wird mein schöner Stammtisch geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Wo bleibt meine warhammer musik ._.


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Made my day und zwar beide.
> 
> Edit: erinnert mich an ein Quiz bei 9live. Da war die Frage "Wenn 3 Pumpen 2 Stunden brauchen um einen Pool zu füllen. Wielange brauchen dann 2 Pumpen um 2 Pools zu füllen?" Zahlen können anders gewesen sein aber prinzip stimmt.
> 
> Anrufer antwortet" 60 die Minute




Besser fand ich nen Anrufer bei einer Wahrsagesendung (auch 9Live ?!)

Wahrsager: Guten Abend. Welche Frage kann ich Ihnen beantworten?
Anrufer: Ich hab mir ne Pizza bestellt. Können sie mir sagen wann die ankommt?

Live gesehen und hab mich weggeschmissen^^

Edit: Oha, ja topic. Kenn jemand eine Seite mit schicken Bildern von einer Hexenkriegerin? Ich würd mir gern ein Avatar/Signaturbild machen, aber ich find kaum was, was mir zusagt.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Die Kristallkugel hat die Matrix gehackt o.O
> 
> Kurze Übersetzung:
> Denke dir 2 Ziffern von 0-9.                                                                  zB 3 und 4
> ...



Also das ist ja nun oberbillig. Richtige lösungen sind

9, 18, 27, 36, 45...

wenn du die zahl in x für zehner und y für einer aufteilst fällt y raus weil du es eh abziehst. rauskommen tun also immer x mal 10 minus x. Dafür brauch ich net mal die seite auf die sich das bezieht.


----------



## Vatertod (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Achsoo hello Kitty
> 
> Wann fängtn die OB an?
> Ich hab die Preorder Ce  warum kann ich nicht ins game ?
> ...




haha der ist ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte aber schon nen ähnlichen gedankengang: Wird HKO der Flyff Killer? Sensationeller Flyff Patcht, der den Barbershop auch in deine Flyffwelt bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wo bleibt meine warhammer musik ._.



Moin Keksii =)

Ich schau schnell ob ich den Filesharing Link finde, falls nicht lass ich mir was für dich einfallen, was dann in Richtung Hochladen laufen wird ^^


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Ja eig ganz einfach^^ aber normale Menschen die nix für Mathe übrig haben kann man damit shocken ^^ Und jedesmal ist in der Neunerreihe ein anderes Zeichen.
um beim thema zu bleiben: Das klappt auch bei Zwergen und Dunkelelfen.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Moin Keksii =)
> 
> Ich schau schnell ob ich den Filesharing Link finde, falls nicht lass ich mir was für dich einfallen, was dann in Richtung Hochladen laufen wird ^^



Endlich =) auf Sorzzara kann man sich eben verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab schon gedacht ich muss in tränen ausbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir ein ich hab meinen gb gestern um 24 uhr nicht gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

ARGH wo kriegt ihr die Musik denn her? Ich kann diese dämliche Audiodatei nicht öffnen...


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

und falls jetzt ein Zwerg oder Dunkelelf nicht genau weiß warum plötzlich von neunerreihe die rede ist.

x*10-x=x*10-x*1=x*(10-1)=x*9

Das hilft natürlich trotzdem net. Also an die zwergen unter euch: ist doch wurst, trinkt ncoh nen schluck und seid glücklich.

Und an euch Dunkelelfen: ist net schlimm wenn ihr das net rafft. Kommt mal mit mir da in die dunkle Gasse rüber, da erklär ich euch das nochmal genauer mit unterstützung meiner Freunde.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Endlich =) auf Sorzzara kann man sich eben verlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keksii, du hast Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jop i know, hatte gestern Zoff, aber ich schreibs, versprochen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Keksii, du hast Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah du bist mein hero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Sagt mal, wenn ihr von WAR Musik redet meint ihr dann sowas wie das, was man bei Loading Screens und Startfenster sieht ? Wie kann man sich das anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ihr von WAR Musik redet meint ihr dann sowas wie das, was man bei Loading Screens und Startfenster sieht ? Wie kann man sich das anhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ ja das meinen wir und so musik wie in altdorf usw so was kann man sich schon anhören =P ich hör ja auch super smash bros brawl musik und final fantasy musik  ich bins gewohnt soundtracks zu hören.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

da der her sorzzara ja anscheinend die musi geupped hat solltest du ihn mal dnach fragen

ps hätte auch gern den link


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Wie wunderlich ^^ Hätte bei dir eher.. ja ne.. sowas in Richung.. Emocore gedacht. keine Ahnung wie ich darauf komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ja das meinen wir und so musik wie in altdorf usw so was kann man sich schon anhören =P ich hör ja auch super smash bros brawl musik und final fantasy musik  ich bins gewohnt soundtracks zu hören.



Da gibts doch bestimmt ne menge an MMO-WebRadios (Livestream)
mal Googlen soll angeblich auch was für Warhammer schon geben.
wenn ich was gefunden hab sag ich mal bescheid


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wie wunderlich ^^ Hätte bei dir eher.. ja ne.. sowas in Richung.. Emocore gedacht. keine Ahnung wie ich darauf komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das natürlich auch Jimmy eat world und so aber nebenher auch halt nen haufen soundtracks und man glaubts nicht aber teilweise sogar ein par hiphop lieder besonders gern von will smith und Curse =) Curse macht tolle lieder besonders mit schönen texten.


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Da gibts doch bestimmt ne menge an MMO-WebRadios (Livestream)
> mal Googlen soll angeblich auch was für Warhammer schon geben.
> wenn ich was gefunden hab sag ich mal bescheid



Netter Versuch das Topic wieder zum Thema Warhammer Online zurück zu führen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss ihr habt euch alle lieb und würdet am liebsten über Gott und die Welt reden, aber dann nutzt dafür auch den extra hierfür vorgesehenen Bereich (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8).

Letzte Chance, wenn's nicht besser wird mach ich hier zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

naja curse heult in 90% von seine liedern rum das ihn seine ex verlassen hat aber hast recht ansinst top


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Sagt mal wenn ich WAR Geladen habe und Installiert habe, dann will ich es patchen und des kommt: "Bitte Loggen Sie sich für den Patch ein" Oo 

Was soll das denn ? Und wo kann ich ein Konto für den Login erstellen ?


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Netter Versuch das Topic wieder zum Thema Warhammer Online zurück zu führen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist diskriminierung die wowler haben ja auch ihren legendary wensday spam thread


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> naja curse heult in 90% von seine liedern rum das ihn seine ex verlassen hat aber hast recht ansinst top



90% ich hoffe das ist nur so dahin gelabert weil das stimm im grunde nicht würd wenn dann sagen 50% bis 60%

Und nun back to topic ^^


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Sagt mal wenn ich WAR Geladen habe und Installiert habe, dann will ich es patchen und des kommt: "Bitte Loggen Sie sich für den Patch ein" Oo
> 
> Was soll das denn ? Und wo kann ich ein Konto für den Login erstellen ?



Kann mir jemand antworten ?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Netter Versuch das Topic wieder zum Thema Warhammer Online zurück zu führen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Bezugnehmend darauf dass unsere Runde hier offensichtlich bereits ins Fadenkreuz des Vorhängeschlosses geraten ist, hab ich mal einen Versuch gemacht, uns unser Gelaber Risikofrei weiterführen zu lassen *g*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57348

Jeder ist herzlich willkommen ^^


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Ja das ist es ja, ohne Key kannst du nicht mehr machen als den Clienten zu laden & zu installieren.


----------



## D4rk-x (29. August 2008)

Ich denke das du vor nächste woche sonntag kein konto erstellen kannst. Da fängt ja auch erst die open beta an =)


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Hat mythic gesagt was alles dazu kommt wenn die OB startet ?


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Hat mythic gesagt was alles dazu kommt wenn die OB startet ?



Würde micha uch mal interessieren


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2008)

So What means WAR to you?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Seit wann ist der Thread denn wieder offen Oo


----------



## Raqill (1. September 2008)

Gute Frage , nächste Frage.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Der hier wurde nie geschlossen...zugemacht wurde ja nur unser Thread im Gott & Die Welt - Forum =)

Also lassen wir ihn besser einfach OnTopic, dann gibts keinen Grund zum Zumachen.

Back To Topic:
"I like to blow things up, so for me, WAR is a perfect excuse to blow things up ... BOUMM! You know what i´m saying?" made me rofling =)
"I had a friend of mine, who was turned into a chicken by magic. Then i ate him, by accident" LOL! So Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

95% wenn alles gut läuft bin ich um halb 11 fertig, mit dem Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Vermillion, das bedeutet aber auch Anwesenheitspflicht bis halb 11 im TS² damit ich dir gratulieren kann=)


----------



## Dayanus (1. September 2008)

Welches Video meinst du Sorz ?


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> So What means WAR to you?



Klick mal auf den "What means WAR to you?" Schriftzug im obigen Zitat, das ist ein Link...wirklich hammer =)


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Vermillion, das bedeutet aber auch Anwesenheitspflicht bis halb 11 im TS² damit ich dir gratulieren kann=)


Von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (1. September 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin fast vom stuhl geflogen ^^ "as long as i can go home and watch pornography...uh i said that...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

